# 150 Gallon Tank has arrived ! The build has started!



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I was so happy to get my 150 Gallon tank today!

Stand height is 39", and put's the tank at eye level ! You can see my reflection in the background, the height of the tank I will need a 2 step ladder to service the tank. I built my 180SW tank stand at 40" , I like the tanks to be eye level. I started to build the stand on the height of the 125G that I originally ordered. Had I known I was going to change the order to a 150G which is 6" taller then a 125G, I would have made the stand height 36" . I thought about tearing apart the stand and lowering it 3" , but that would be a days work, so I decided to leave it alone.

I still have to make the doors for the stand, and folding canopy this weekend, but the tank is here!

I can't fill it yet, still waiting on my 3D background to arrive that I ordered on Black Friday sale

I also ordered on Black Friday, 2 x 36" Current Satellite Marine Orbit LED's for $110.00 a pc shipped!

Black sand is going in, along with the rocky 3D background from Universal Rocks for a 28" tall tank

Hopefully by middle next week, it will be filled and starting to cycle !


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Cool, will be waiting for next round of pics.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm really excited ! Glad I went with the 150  It only took 4 tanks in the past month to make up my mind, LOL

I'm excited to start the canopy build tomorrow as well


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I sorta miss my 150 - the ratio of height to length works for me, my 125 by comparison seems like it is missing something. (perhaps the 25 gallons  ) On the plus side, the taller stand will give you much more room for filtration and stuff under it.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

That's alright bro, you will enjoy it...what type of fish you going with  :fish:


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, I'm really excited!

Not sure now on the fish. I know you treat a 150 like a 125, just as a 90G gets treated like a 75G

I'M not sure now with Mbuna, which is what I want to go with, but since they have to be over stocked, I'm thinking I'll need 40 plus fish now ?

I am going to go with another Fuval FX6 , so I'll have 2 of them going for filtration


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

How long are your arms? Lol

You're going to have fun trying to reach the bottom of that tank from a ladder. Good choice going with two FX6's, you'll want to probably add a powerhead down lower to help push the water around. I have a 1500 gph a little lower than the midway point on my 125 to keep the poo from sitting on the top of the substrate. I leave it on most all of the time now, the fish seem to enjoy it too. They sometimes play in the direct current behind the rock wall.

What are you going to put in the tank to fill up the height?


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, yes, I plan on running 2 Jebao power heads , that I can control different speeds, or sync together
I also like the fact they ramp down at night with a light sensor to let the fish rest

I used them on my 180SW tank, and had liked them allot.

http://www.amazon.com/Jebao-RW-8-Wavema ... jebao+rw+8

I figured for the extra money to get another FX6, it was worth it. After receiving this one, I love the quality of the build, and how easy it is to change and wash the media in the baskets. It has allot of great features for a canister filter. They came along way since I used them years ago on my FW set up.

Not sure on the decor yet, haven't crossed that bridge yet. I have a few nice PC's from my 90G tank I really like, so I;m going to try to re use them

I really like the one rock, I think it was $55.00 , its really perfect for Cichlids, lot's of holes, perfect size, and looks great. I was thinking of buying a few more of them, but not sure for that price, I could get allot of rocks to build up also

I actually went back to Home Depot today, to buy a bunch of lumber to build another stand to lower the height down to 36" tall. It's bothering me at 39" tall. I loaded up all the wood, and left it in the isle, and said it wasn't worth spending another weekend building another stand , cost, and I been out of work all week with a back thrown out. I paid the LFS $50 to deliver the tank, which normally I just go pick up. The tank is really at eye level, they way I wanted it, but I like the top rim equal to my height, right now it's a few inches over, so it was bothering me, enough to goto HD and start loading up another cart of wood, then I said the heck with it, it's not going to matter @ 36" or 39" tall, either way I'll need a 2 step ladder to clean the tank.

My friend had a beautiful 150G SW tank up and running when I had my 180SW tank up and running, and all though I held 30 more Gallons, his tank was a wall of glass, it was so over whelming standing in front of it, being the tank was 30" tall, I loved it. We had built his stand at 38" tall for his 150, he came over today, and said I wouldn't change a thing, leave it @ 39" inche's , its the perfect height.

Lastly, I'm having trouble designing this canopy. It's going to be different then my last few canopy builds, as I want it to fold back in the middle. I mount my LED's up towards the front of the tank, instead of the middle, so It will have to support the 2 x 36" Leds I have coming, and fold back out of the way for easy maintenance on the tank. I remember my last 2 canopy builds, I only had front doors as access and hated it. This one will fold back for sure. I'm looking up plans and builds now, to get some idea's for tomorrow's build on the canopy. I lost my Kreg Pocket hole system , I'm going to be lost tomorrow building the canopy without it, but I want to build the canopy tomorrow for sure


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Before you go through all the effort.....are you SURE this is the tank?? Lol.

I get the feeling about three or four weeks from now you'll be like that guy and his kid in that commercial scuba diving in a room turned into a life sized aquarium for lobster and they hear a knock on the glass from mom asking what they want for dinner


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Yeah dude my stand height is about 52" tall and I love it, set up high bro...along with two A.C.110,, one A.C.70,2 powerheads on one side, and one powerhead on the other side,...and when I get my xmas bonus Im going to add another A.C. 70 filter...now for as deco big pieces of Red lace rock and big pieces of Lava rocks, sand substance(bottom)...by any chance Im on my tablet...can u guys tell how I can post my pics of my tank from my tablet...Thanks...P.S. I know u happy dude, Im happy for ya...been into the hobby for about 20yrs... :dancing: :fish: :thumb:


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

LOL.Roger, I'll let you.know about half way through my cycle, haha, no, seriously, I love the tank. I started out trying to do FW for around $1k. Then, wasn't really sure if I even wanted to. After being in SW for the past 5 years, it was hard to go back to FW to be honest. However, I git out of the hobby last year, being burnt out from it, I have to many other hobbies, scuba diving , lol, flying drones, which I been in RC hobby for 20 years, we have a 38' camper we go away with , so we always have allot going on, including playing PS4 COD a few hours a night, at 48 years old, I'm still living life like I'm in my 20's ! LOL

Jimmie , to post pics, upload to photo bucket, then copy and paste the bottom link where it says (IMG) , paste it here in the forum

I been in the hobby 7 years now, Roger, I've done this in the past also, sometimes buying a half dozen tanks, driving all over FL , before we liked something, lol, this isn't the first time I've done this, lol


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Well....that 10'x10'x8' bedroom would make a fantastic aquarium  You could fit A LOT of Mbuna in there...AND...you can scuba dive while doing maintenance. Two hobbies in one, and you can use the 150 gallon as a sump along with the two FX6's for filtration. Run it by your wife and let us know


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Just busting your chops, lol. Beautiful tank though, the stand's looking good too! I think it looks great without the canopy honestly.
...but if you ever DO decide to turn your room into an aquarium you could setup the 150 gallon tank as a desert landscape with big lizards in it right in the middle of your 10'x10'x8' scuba sized aquarium!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Roger That said:


> Well....that 10'x10'x8' bedroom would make a fantastic aquarium  You could fit A LOT of Mbuna in there...AND...you can scuba dive while doing maintenance. Two hobbies in one, and you can use the 150 gallon as a sump along with the two FX6's for filtration. Run it by your wife and let us know


LOL, Now that's an idea !

Wife wants one in the bedroom to, something like this , LOL


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeh, I'm not sure about the canopy. I think it will really be overwhelming for the room

I'd have to figure out how to hang the 2 - 36" Led's then. The only reason I was going to do a canopy, was to hide the lights

I could always add it down the road, maybe I'll just finish the doors. To be honest, I rushed the stand, and it's one of my simplest builds, and I was re-thinking of just rebuilding a new stand, going 36" height, and build it like I normally do


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's some pics of my 180 stand I built to give a better idea, I kinda rushed this one I made for the 150, But I think it came out " Ok "

This stand was one I built for my 180SW tank. The 150 is now in the same spot the 180SW tank used to be


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

If you get glass tops, the Current Satellite LED fixtures you have sit very low. Since the top of your tank is like 69" or 70" tall, you won't see them at all. And it keeps the water temps cooler here in Florida, I struggle to keep mine below 80 degrees even with my room temp at 77 and the glass tops partially opened.

Beautiful stand and setup by the way!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

So what your saying is just get glass tops, and lay the lights on them? How does the tank breath then and get oxygen?

If I get a glass top, then it will help keep the tanks cooler ? Yes I know what you mean, all my tanks always run around 80 in the summer, its hard to keep them under 80. These lights are allot less wattage then my SW lights, they were 3 watt bulbs a pc, I think these are only .25W each on the Current USA Orbit Marine one's


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Either way you have a really nice setup now. Personally, I would hardscape with some nice rock work. Browse some photos of other tanks to get some hardscape ideas, you have a lot of real estate to fill up. You'll be glad you did.

The glass tops have the gap in the back that you can add the plastic strip or leave open. And yes the lights just sit on top of the glass tops or tank rim. Your tank is high enough with your stand that you won't see it unless your 6'2" or taller.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks, I never even considered a glass top. I've always had canopies on top, or rimless tanks when I didn't do a canopy

Your right, the top of the tank is at 69" off the floor. I wouldn't see the lights on top , I'm only 5'-8"

I'll call the LFS tomorrow and possibly order it. I'd rather do that then build a whole canopy right now

Thanks for the help

I do allot of diving in SF , I'll look you up next time I'm down their, I appreciate the help


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Do that! That would be great! You're welcome to come check out my setup. If it ever stops raining down here my wife and I love taking day trips on our Harley all the time, just not much this year due to rain...rain...rain.

I picked up my glass lids at a LFS for $90. They are thick and heavy. My tank is a Marineland so I have the glass tops for this particular tank but I had to go find them. I've also thought of getting a couple of wall brackets for a shelf or make something to suspend the lights above the top of the tank a foot or so. I have a dual ramp timer also from Current that has the same frame size as the fixtures and leg bracket holes. I removed the leg brackets on the insides and got some metal rods the same size as the leg brackets and connected the two light fixtures with the dual ramp timer between them making it a 52" - 72" single fixture.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/brayj ... z.jpg.html I hope I did this right,52 " tall stand with canopy :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/brayj ... 0.jpg.html hardscape ideas....you will get the idea.... :fish:


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I used L brackets to hold up my LED's on my SW tank, they were mounted to the wall, Inside the canopy on top. Worked great
On another tank, I used electrical conduit, and bent it over the tank, like a U , and straped it to both sides of the tank, and suspended the lights off that. I wasn't crazy about that look, so It didn't last long that way

Jimmie, Nice job on the tank and stand! Looks great! What kind of rock is that, lace rock? It looks very similar to SW rocks, like base rock. Is your tank cycling?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I saw Jimmie's setup too...nice. It does appear to be large pieces of Lace rock just like most of the rock in my tank. Although it does have plenty of sharp jagged edges, I haven't had any issues yet. Over time algae builds up on it and gives it a little bit of carpeting on the rough edges so to speak.

I like Lace rock because of the natural look, and also the ease if building your hardscape with it. It stacks really well and stable when using egg crate. I laid out a big piece of cardboard on the floor in front if my tank and pieced together in the cardboard the hardscape. Not entirely but mostly in concept and layout. I then piece by piece transferred the rock into the tank taking my time. Amazingly it all went together like a huge jigsaw puzzle! You can easily stack Lace rock high enough in your new tank to fill the space nicely but you're going to need a lot....probably 200 pounds. I have 130 pounds in my setup.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks, I'll ask the LFS I guess is the best place to get it ? What does it run per pound?

Can you use live rock from a SW tank? I can find that on craigslist all the time, for around $1.00 Per Pound

I just bought my change jar over to Publix, and got back $579.00 from change over the year, after they took out their fee for using the machine, I ended up with $515.00 ! I'm going to buy the other FX6 now


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Lol. The last time I took change to one of those was about ten years ago. I had one of those big Coke bottle coin banks full of silver....no pennies. Wound up with $1,400.00 after the $200 in fees for using the machine. Took over a half hour to feed it all in. That was a nice day!

I paid too much at the LFS down here for the Lace rock at 2.99 a pound. I've seen it on-line for $2 a pound delivered to your front door in a box. And NO do not use Live rock in your freshwater tank. I would check again with land scape yards for rock. Doesn't have to be Lace rock. Some nice granite or petrified wood rock would look really nice too.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/brayj ... h.jpg.html Close shot on the 150gl lace rocks, lava rocks....Also 55gl Tang tank I started, once was a saltwater tank..... :fish:


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Man those are big rocks! But perfect for Mbuna, they can escape easy if getting chased down. I like the separate piles also

Where did you get them like that? How much per pound?

I didn't see a pic of the 55gl , do you have one?

Nice job!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Man those are big rocks! But perfect for Mbuna, they can escape easy if getting chased down. I like the separate piles also
> 
> Where did you get them like that? How much per pound?
> 
> ...


Ummm I had rocks for yrs man...2.99 a lb..matter of fact they dont carry them rocks anymore at in my LPS ...now for as the Lava rock pieces I got them for my local park... :dancing: Im about to post the 55gl now..


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/brayj ... l.jpg.html 55gl set up :fish:


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Man that looks nice, you do an awesome job aquascaping ! Looks like Holey rock? That stuff is expensive !
Nice job!
Is that going to be Mbuna or Africans ?

I found this thread on here also, I love this guys aquascaping , What I don't want , is a bunch of rock piled up, and looking at a tank full of rock. I like his rock work also, I wish they had rocks like this around here. I live in Florida, just can't find allot of rock around here

Here's a thread I found on here I love his rock work also, and lighting, he did a nice job

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=280410&start=60


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Did you use any landscaping foam or anything to secure the rocks to each other, or glue them? Or you just stacked them?

On my 180SW tank, you see all the live rock I had in it, over 200lbs, I just stacked it all carefully , never had a problem


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Man that looks nice, you do an awesome job aquascaping ! Looks like Holey rock? That stuff is expensive !
> Nice job!
> Is that going to be Mbuna or Africans ?
> 
> ...


Lake Tang african cichlids tank I just got a few fish yesterday


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

PS, your hitting the wrong one on your pics. For them to show up in the thread here, copy the last one in the box of 4 on the bottom, then paste it here in the forms. The pics will show up here, rather then a link


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Did you use any landscaping foam or anything to secure the rocks to each other, or glue them? Or you just stacked them?
> 
> On my 180SW tank, you see all the live rock I had in it, over 200lbs, I just stacked it all carefully , never had a problem


Man I never use foam or glue, just stacked them carefully


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> PS, your hitting the wrong one on your pics. For them to show up in the thread here, copy the last one in the box of 4 on the bottom, then paste it here in the forms. The pics will show up here, rather then a link


Thanks man I just learn how to this last night when u told me how to hahaha haha haha


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Hey man go to the chat room bro....


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

No problem , LOL < I belong to about a dozen forums with all my hobbies, most don't require this way anymore, uploading to photobucket, but oh well , I love the forum here !


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I love that bedroom set up.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't use any glue or silicone either....that would be a monumental task for my rock work! Be careful with too much Lava rock. It is cheap and looks good but....it does nothing to assist with maintaining your PH levels for rift lake fish. No problem using it, I just wouldn't use all lava rock or too much.

The hardscape in that link you like is granite. You can pick that up at a landscape yard pretty cheap and is a good natural look in my opinion. But you'll need a good amount of it for your 150, and be careful with stacking the rock work as granite is a little more challenging as well as much heavier.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks, I'm headed over now to the landscaping yard again where I bought all that rock from the last time. I remember the granite not being as easy to puzzle together like you said. The shapes are harder to stack

I don't know what to do now, as I bought close to $200 in fake aquarium ornaments, and now I'm thinking the only one I could use is the one fake rock I like. I paid $55 for the fake wood one, but I don't see any Mbuba tanks with wood in them

I thought about going to an all male Peacock and Haps tank last night, this way I can landscape it alittle different, and not so rocky like the Mbuna's like

I really like low profile, non cluttered tanks, like that tank I saw you had mentioned he used granite. I don't like tanks where they just pile rock up and it doesn't look natural.

That Is what turned me off in the beginning, and I kept going back and forth between FW & SW, because on SW I could stack the liverock lower, and pile on the coral to it..

I've seen some terrible tanks where people attempted their rock work, and it just looks like a pile of rock

When I bought my live rock for my SW tank, I bought allot of Fuji Premium, and it took 2 months and a dozen trips all over to find the shapes I wanted to stack them and make caves for the fish to swim through

I'm having allot more of a hard time with the FW tank, theirs not allot of quality rock around here. If I order it online, I have no idea what shapes I'm going to get

I'm really OCD with my aquascaping. I don't believe I'll achieve what I'm looking for with the minimal resources I have around here, and I'm afraid like the last time, I paid $35 in rock, spent hours boiling it, cleaning it, to throw it all away, lol


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm at the landscape yard, granite is really heavy ! I made two piles, but man its allot of weight


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

That's some nice looking granite and would look great in your tank. However, be careful of pieces with the brown or rusty appearance as it could be minerals. You don't want that seeping into your water. Just clean it well. When "boiling", put your rocks in some 5 gallon buckets and after rinsing good with water....drain and pour hot water into the buckets of rock. I never boiled mine just rinsed for a couple of hours then soaked them for 24 hours in water with a small amount of bleach. Drained and rinsed for a good 30 minutes the next day then asked again in water another 24 hours....rinse again....soak again overnight and repeat until you can no longer smell any bleach on he rock. Not expensive a hint of bleach oor.

I'm a little OCD myself when it comes to the hardscaping, but don't worry about it. You will be delightfully surprised how easily it starts to all come together once you get started. The hardest part is starting! Focus on three rock piles and build them up from there. If the piles meet...so be it. Just try to keep your rock off the glass all the way around so your water can circulate completely around the hardscape and also so you can clean the glass easily on all sides. The fish also like to create territories along the backside of your hardscape between the back glass and rock work.

The granite will look great!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I didn't buy the granite yet, I was waiting for ideas if it would be good or not in the tank. It's REALLY heavy. I was thinking of just buying around 100lbs of Lace rock to start. I found 50lbs on PetSmart of $75 with free shipping but their out of stock

Is the lace rock white or dark grey? I like the darker colors like the granite. The pcs will not fit in a 5 gal bucket, just a few will, I know it's hard to see the the tall ones are 26" high and one pc. They are heavy. If I put them on egg crate, I think they would be fine

I can buy the granite for $.065 cents a pound, vs the $2.00 a pound for the lace rock

What do you think?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

The lace rock is a gray look....but it won't matter after about a couple of months. All of the surface of my rocks are covered with diatoms now and will eventually fade or turn to green algae. It makes all of the rock work appear the same color.

Yes granite is heavy....lace rock is very light in comparison. Some like the look of granite better. Like you said...if you don't want a huge rock wall like mine and like he look of a lower hardscape the granite will work great like the tank you were looking at. But if you want to stack the rock higher to occupy a larger area....the lace rock would be a better choice. The good thing about lace rock to me, is you can easily break pieces to what you want with a hammer and heavy screwdriver to create shapes you want or need. Lace rock also creates a ton of caves, hideouts and passthroughs through the wall. Great thing about granite is it's cheap and natural looking with some nice character.

Whichever you choose, definitely use egg crate in the bottom of the tank under the rocks. It stabilizes the rock very well from shifting or damaging the glass floor. One 4'x2' egg crate works perfectly for your tank bottom. Cost about 5 bucks. I cut mine in three 2'x16" sections using some wire snips. Took 5 minutes.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I love your tank! Did you build the stand? Beautiful stand, what height is it?

I love your rocks work, lots of places and crevices. Looks great! I think with a 30" tall tank, the granite will give me the height easier

But with the lace rock, I could build separate piles like you said, and just make them higher

Also the lace rock will be easier to make a bunch of holes and hiding places

The granite, will be taller, I can make caves, but with the weight, I'll end up with allot less pcs, verse the lace rock, since it's so lite, I could make allot more caves. Your rock work looks natural. I noticed with the granite, I was having a hard time stacking them, without trying to make them look stacked, if you know what I mean.

Is your rock against the back glass, or how many inches off the back did you hold it? I'll have a 3D background on my back glass, so I could pile them along that against the back wall, and coming out


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

The back of the rock wall is 4"-6" in front of the back glass wall. 

With a similar 3D background that you had in your 90 gallon tank you started four or five tanks ago :lol: ....the lace rock will blend beautifully with it as most pieces are either a light grayish or a sandy beige color...


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

LOL, Your right about that, about 4-5 tanks ago, haha, OMG I got it bad, lol

Ok I LOVE the cave you built them, and your rock work. I'm going to try to find some lace rock. So you'll think I'll need about 150lbs?

If I can find it shipped for $2 bucks a pound, that's $300 , which isn't to bad I guess at this point, LOL

Nice job, I love your set up!

****, I just looked at my tank, I don't think I could get the height with the lace rock. I have 30" to the water line. It would be way easier with granite. But you have your's half way only also, so I don't need to go all the way up with the rock?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

No I didn't build the tank...it's a Marineland stand that I got with the tank. Tank & stand for $650 a few months ago.

You'll be surprised by how much of the rocks, even sitting on egg crate, gets buried beneath the 1"-2" of sand. You have the same exact footprint in your 150 that I have in my 125 and I have six 20 lbs bags of sand (120 lbs) that comes to about 1-1/2" above the egg crate which is perfect for the amount of rocks I have. If you're going to use any less rocks for the base footprint than I have (130 lbs), I would add another 20 lbs bag of substrate.

You could reconfigure the same amount of rock that I have in to or three piles more concentrated on height than length creating much taller peaks. This would fill in your space better in a taller tank. I've seen lace rock used with Mbuna tanks and Haps & Peacock tanks too. Haps & Peacocks would occupy and swim in the upper half of your tall tank more than Mbuna will...and your 150 gallon is a nice sized tank for them. You may want to consider that route....Haps & Peacocks have some very colorful and interesting species but females are drab, so you would probably want an all male tank. They are larger and are typically much more docile meaning a much less active tank. Mbuna are very active and aggressive in comparison, are smaller and territorial. You will be able to have more Mbuna in total amount of fish than Haps & Peacocks considering the footprint and size of your tank. Being that you are coming from a SW tank...you may prefer the bright vivid colors of Haps & Peacocks with your SW lighting preference....just saying. You wouldn't need a huge amount of rock...but you would probably want to overstock with an all male tank. At this stage of rethinking your tank....think it all the way through so you get it right this time! Your wife s gonna kill ya, lol!


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

You can absolutely get the height with lace rock....it stacks so easily!! The key is to have all different shapes and sizes of rocks so you can "puzzle" the pieces together. If you can find a LFS near you that has it, some carry it, you can choose all the pieces. But if not...like I said, it breaks easily to the shapes and sizes you want. It's very brittle. But you don't need to stack it to the water line with either Mbuna or Haps & Peacocks.

When it's done, it has a very similar appearance to live rock from a SW setup.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks. I'm looking at videos now of Haps & Peacocks vs Mbuna

Thanks for the suggestions. My 3D background still hasn't come in, so I'm waiting on that before I can do anything. So this is a good time while I'm waiting on the 3D background, since I can't fill my tank yet with water, to work this out


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I just ordered 150lbs of Lace Rock from Pet Mountian, cost with discount was $229 with free shipping, comes out to about $1.50 per pound, shipped, I should be here 5- 8 days ! By then I'll have my 3D back ground in, and egg crate , waiting for the rock, and probably just starting my cycle!

Good Point on the Haps & Peacocks vs Mbuna

With a 30" tall tank, I'd rather the fish swim in the middle or upper, which will put them all at eye level. If I did Haps & Peacocks , it would be a all male tank. I don't want grey females with no colors

I have another week or two to decide , I'm glad I got the rock ordered.

Do I need to boil or do anything with the lace rocks ?

Thanks again for the help :fish: :thumb:


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Absolutely! Wash the rock very thoroughly, just like I described in an earlier post. The better you clean the rocks and sand BEFORE putting it in the tank the clearer the water will be from the start....it's worth the extra effort! The rock will be very dirty. Thoroughly rinse, rinse again, rinse some more....then rinse! Soak the rock in 5 gallon buckets with a little bleach mixed in overnight after cleaning, not too much or it will take awhile to rinse off the bleach. Then rinse the next day very well and soak them in clean water until you cannot smell ANY hint of bleach. My tank was NEVER cloudy after initially setting it up. Crystal clear! 150 bucks is a fantastic price for that much rock...I paid twice that, good find!

You are going to be MUCH happier with the rock hardscape.....gonna have a sweet looking tank!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks! I just watched like a hour of You tube Videos on all male Peacocks and Haps, beautiful!

I noticed allot of them using rock like in this video, I love this guys selection of fish and set up

Now I'm leaning back towards Peacocks and Haps ( All Male )


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's a photo of my tank tonight...


As you can see, the diatoms cover all of the surface of the rocks and now looks very natural.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

That's a beautiful tank. I like the contrast of the dark granite and light colored sand and the water and fish are gorgeous. The pieces of granite are really big though....and heavy! But...if one of those pieces fall, gonna be a lot of water and fish on the floor!

Sorry about confusing you anymore on fish selection....NOT REALLY 

I just thought that with your now taller tank...you coming from a SW recent past...Haps & Peacocks are even more colorful, easier to group (or so I read) being more docile and maybe the closest you can get a FW tank to resemble a SW tank. If you do go H&P's I would configure the rock so that the fish have plenty of clear open areas to swim and a lot of open sand area as they like to sift through it. The rock work won't be as critical, but even H&P's like to hide behind it and rest. Plus it is a much more natural look especially with your 3D background.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

ok thanks ! So H&P's like it more open and not filled so much with rocks? Is that why all the videos I see, like the one above, they don't have that much rock in the tank?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Haps & Peacocks are more of an open water variety of Malawi cichlid. Most H&P tanks are overstocked because most go with an all male setup to avoid drab females. H&P's are not as territorial therefore negating the necessity of tons of rocks and caves to hide in and claim territory, but they do like to hide at times and appreciate the hardscape. You just may set it up a little different. I don't have any experience with H&P's so I would suggest you reach out for hardscaping advice for that particular species.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks I ordered the rock so I still have the time to decide if I want to do mbuna or haps and peacocks
Thanks again


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I just spent a half hour on the phone with a LFS who deals with allot of mainly Cichlids

He said I really have to make up my mind, because both should be aquascapped differently

His advise was, on Mbuna, they are bottom dwellers, that like allot of rock work and caves. He suggested one cave pre fish, and try to have more caves then less. He stated a Mbuna tank should be aquascapped about half way up, since they spend most of their time from the middle of the tank to the bottom. He also suggested stocking more, because they are a smaller fish then Peacock and Haps

Now Peacock and Haps, he suggested the opposite. He said make one rock pile on one side, that goes up about 3/4 in height of the tank. Keep the center open, and on the opposite side, keep a pile lower, with some rubble around it. He said these are swimmers, and like to swim all day looking for food. He also said they can get very big, and even outgrow a 150 - 6' long tank, to be careful of my fish selection. Because they get Allot larger then Mbuna
He said all though they need hiding places to rest, it's not as critical as Mbuna, but he said to really focus on not taking up allot of swimming area in the tank with rocks. He said miminal is best with these fish l because they really need allot of swimming area.

I told him I ordered 150lbs of Lace Rock, and he said to use 50lbs in one corner, and 25 in the other and that's it, leave the tank open. He said a larger, more upright pc of rock that doesn't take up allot of tank space would have been better instead of the Lace Rock.

So I just called Pet Mountian to revise my order, but it shipped. They said no problem, and sent me a return shipping label all ready, s when the lace rock arrives, I can return it, and just keep half of it.

Maybe I'll go back to the landscaping yard now, and look at a few big pcs of that granite again


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

That is exactly why I mentioned it before you get too far along to change your mind and have to start over again. As I said yesterday, H&P's need more open area. With your 3D background, you can place the rocks closer to the back wall...even right up to it to allow more room in front. Before you make any final decision on your hardscape....decide exactly which route you want to go. Do some research on the different species of H&P's and come up with a stock list that you like. Do the same with a group of Mbuna....then make a choice. Either way, the lace rock will work with both and will look a lot more natural with your sandy colored 3D background.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Just came back from the LFS where I bought my 150 with the wife. She watched the Mbuna chase each other all around the tank, picking at each other, said theirs nothing peaceful about that, lol

I didn't tell her which one's were which, I showed her the mbuna tanks, then the Peacocks and Haps

The Peacocks and Haps when I showed her those, tank was very peaceful, she loved the colors, said they look closer to a SW tank, then the guy at the LFS say's quote " Well a cichlid tank is a poor mans SW tank " . Ohh boy, that got me mad! I said, excuse me sir, my tank was $800 delivered, I have 2 canister filters that are over $600 between the 2 , a $200 background, $250 in rocks coming, $250 in LED's coming, sand, power heads heater, stand for the tank, I have over $2,500.00 into a FW tank, theirs nothing " poor " about that ! LOL

So I said , I could have ordered the same tank drilled for a extra $125.00. Used a DIY sump for $100 instead of canister filter, no 3D back ground, sand price is the same for each $22 a bag, I ordered marine LED lights, so that's the same, same power heads I ordered as I would SW tank, so I said, if anything the FW tank is running me more then a SW tank at this point.

He laughed and said , yes I forgot who I'm talking with, you order all top of the line stuff, you could have painted the background, went with one filter, used one 48" led light, and been done.

Anyway, sometimes I get mad when I hear that, she LOVED the Peacock and Haps tank

So were going to do a all male Peacocks and Haps :fish:

Maybe Jimmy can help me out alittle, since he's been doing this so long, and just set his 150Gl tank up for all male Peacocks and Haps 

So I'm going to keep the one right with the hole's I love, the fake one, one the opposite side, I'll use about 50lbs of Lace Rock, and rubble around it. The center I'll keep open

This also is how I wanted to aquascape all along. Low profile, and minimal on the bottom, to keep the tank open and lots of swimming room. Last thing I wanted to do was buy a 150G tank, and add so much rock, I ended up with a 90G tank for swimming area

Now I'll need to start a list for Peacocks and Haps ( all male )

I liked the Mbuna, their fun to watch, allot more active, and I like their solid bold colors

I'll have to find P&H's that have bold, bright colors like that :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Always remember....LFS guy knows enough about each species he sells to know a little about a lot. Informed of most...expert of none.

I knew it....meaning I knew you would lean toward H&P's with your SW background. And you will not have any problem finding beautifully colorful peacocks! There are some really gorgeous peacocks and Haps with every color you can think of, but they're just all males. Unfortunately I can't help you much with H&P's as I have no experience with them.

Post a new topic in the Lake Malawi section asking for help with a stock list....don't wait till the last minute. And solid colors of Mbuna? I only have one species (yellow labs) that are a solid color in my tank. Most all of my stock is either striped or barred.

Oh....stupid LFS guy, lol.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

LOL, I guess what I mean is Mbuna have more solid bold colors. I actually like their colors better. Their more colorful even with lights off. The P&H's look grey when the lights are off. Really not allot of color. 
I originally was leaning towards P&H's, but then when I went to stock them, and found out 4F to 1m, and the males have the colors, I said no way. 
Then I watched the Mbuna, and loved how playful they were, and how much more colorful I thought then the H&P's

But now today I went to a different LFS, different lighting, and saw the P&H's colors really pop. They really need lights in the 10k -12k
spectrum , and their colors really would pop

Yes, I agree, I've been told several things from several LFS so far on this journey. I been told one thing at one LFS and another at the next LFS, remember, a month ago they told me water was perfect, I said, I showed Nitrites and ammonia ? They said, ohh its just alittle, it will be gone in a day or two, buy all this fish. I was stupid enough to listen, and they all died withen 24 hours. Even I should have had enough common sense with this amount of time in the hobby, to know the tank wasn't ready

My lights showed up today, my 3D background comes in Thursday, I'll silicone it in Thursday, and by Saturday it should be filled cycle started! Ohh, and my 2nd FX6 arrives Friday! All coming along !


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok stocking list up, let's see what the pro's here say 

It's a start, theirs so many, and I have no idea which one's are Peacocks, and which one's are Hap's., LOL

Here's the link to the stocking list:

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=372778

Here's the list without going to the link :

Taiwan Reef ( this is one of our FAV fish, so colorful! )
Pheno Tazania Star Sapphire
Moori Dolphin
Super Red Empress ( Another FAV fish of ours )
F1 Azureus
F2 Maleri Sunshine ( Another fav fish )
WC Mloto Likoma
WC Ngara Flametail
WC Midnight Huseri
F1 Blue Neon ( Another FAV fish )
Bi Color 500
Otter Point Jake
Lemon Jake 
Rotor Kaiser Red Rubin ( Another fav )
Ruby Red Peacock ( another fav )
Chitande Type North
Blue Orchid
Dragon Blood ( Another fav )
Latifasciata "Zebra Obliquidens"
Dominant Fryeri ( love it )
Benga Sunshine ( love it )
Phoenix ( love it )
Red Fin Borleyi
Lwanda ( love it )
Flavescent ( love it )


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Putting it all together was the most fun for me in the whole process. Researching then shopping, then more research...then more shopping....
See the pattern here? Lol.

With H&P's the lighting really makes a difference. I've seen a couple of tanks that had red LED strips attached to the top front black trim of the tank mounted on the inside of the trim facing toward the back. This was in addition to LED lighting, really made the colors pop!

Don't worry though with choosing all male H&P's for your 150....we ALL know you'll be setting up another tank for Mbuna before our next water change


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Hahaha, don't start! LOL !

I'm not even sure if I still really want to do this. I really like the Mbuna, my wife likes the H&P's

I'll probably change my mind again , and probably again, LOL

Remember when I bought the P&H's last month, I called the LFS back up, and wanted to bring them back from Mbuna, hahaha

I'll need to make my mind up here to aquascape the tank, as they really are done differently


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

fltekdiver said:


> Hahaha, don't start! LOL !
> 
> I'm not even sure if I still really want to do this. I really like the Mbuna, my wife likes the H&P's


See....SEE..... Just get it over with....get that second tank right now and you can cycle them both at the same time! Besides, then you could build a super stand for two!

A trip up to Daytona this weekend might help you make some choices....with both stock and hardscape. That's a LFS that specializes in Cichlids and actually know a thing or two. You can get a good look at what you actually want to order when you're ready.

And post your H&P'S stocking list questions in the "Lake Malawi" forum section to get responses.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, that's a good idea, I'll head up their Saturday with the wife, they have way more selection then the LFS over here
That's actually who I called today, and talked to Billy for a half hour, and posted what he suggested , he was very informative

Here's a pic of the tank with the new lights  this is on their high setting. I plan on dimming them, I just wanted these over the Satellite Plus because the spectrum on these is 8K to 12K rather then 6500K on the Plus, and these have the timers, and can ramp up and down, these are the Current USA Orbit Marine Led's, their not the pro's, these use .025w bulbs , ( same as the satellite plus ) where the Pro's are 4x higher wattage for plants, and corals


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Current makes some nice fixtures. Did they come with built in ramp timers or is that a timer hanging on the side of the tank?


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Their timers are hanging on the side of the tank, I'll mount everything up once I get the glass

You can see the other one it's lite up on the left side right below the tank hanging also


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

That setup is going to be great, getting along nicely! I think you will have a tough final choice for the stocking, but thats the fun part!

You can can go with the peacocks and haps to make wife happy, and probably still have good success with adding in yellow labs as well - they are definitely on the tame end of mbuna and get along great but still have that bold color you seek


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks ! Were going up Saturday to another LFS who specializes in Cichlids, to see which route we wan to go

Mbuna or Peacocks and Haps

Yes I agree, I saw lots of tanks with Yellow Labs mixed in with P&h's

Only thing Is I would have a different diet then for the Mbuba


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just thought I would point out that the Zebra Obliquidens on your stock list are a Victorian cichlid and not a Malawi. But they would probably get along fine with what else you have picked out.

Your stock list is almost entirely peacocks. But there are a number of "Utakas" which are sort of in between a big predatory Hap. and a smaller Peacock. The Taiwan Reef and Borleyi are both Utakas.

Andy


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you Andy, I appreciate it. I was just browsing pictures and seeing what other people were using together to make a list
Once I make a definite decession , I'll trim and edit the list f P&H's

Now I'm leaning back towards Mbuna , I really have to go back and spend a half day looking at the fish again, instead of watching You Tube Videos all day


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like a nice build! And you must have an awesome wife to let you spend the money you have so far :wink: Curious if you have thought of a large group of Tropheus? Many to choose from and very active and not as hard to take care of as some might think. Just a thought!


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

fltekdiver said:


> Their timers are hanging on the side of the tank, I'll mount everything up once I get the glass
> 
> You can see the other one it's lite up on the left side right below the tank hanging also


I have a dual ramp timer pro and two 24" Satallite plus fixtures connected together. I removed the adjustable legs on the inside of both fixtures, bought a steel rod the same diameter as the steel legs and connected them together to make one 52" adjustable fixture.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice....I see u decided on the mbunas........


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

JimA said:


> Looks like a nice build! And you must have an awesome wife to let you spend the money you have so far :wink: Curious if you have thought of a large group of Tropheus? Many to choose from and very active and not as hard to take care of as some might think. Just a thought!


Thanks JimA, I appreciate it, yes were married 15 years now, I finalley don't have to ask no more to buy something :lol:

I looked into the Trophues, I'll ask Saturday when we goto the LFS and see if he has any, I appreciate it


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Good idea Rogerthat, I think I should have went with either 2x24" or a 48"
I bought 2x 36" , I'm hoping it's not to much light now

Jimmy, Still un-decided. We just went to 2 more LFS, one didn;'t have Cichlids, the other had a small selection. 
I think I'm leaning towards P&H's, as they bigger in size, I think they will fill out the taller 30" tank like the 150 better. I can also use less rock work, and keep the profile lower with the aquascaping, making a more open tank which I like

It's REALLY tough, because when we visit the LFS, the P&H's don't show very well because of the cheap lighting they use
They just look grey with very little color with their lighting

We watch videos like this one on You Tube, and man, I would love a tank like this, colors are beautiful, tank is peaceful, aquascaping is well done, we love this tank :


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Think I'm leaning towards all male P&H's, with yellow lab Mbuna and Acei possibly


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Tank is filled, aquascaping done for Mbuna , Bringing the water up to temp, Fuval FX6 fired up, tomorrow I'll start adding ammonia to start the cycle !


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice, I love the look of the rocks and the background!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks! I'm so excited I finally got it filled! What a Christmas It's going to be !


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

new pics, I removed the plant, going with 2 x 3' Bamboo plants for the corners. Also have the 2nd FX6 installed, and started the cycle, adding ammonia today!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Great news !

I started the cycle alittle high by mistake, at Ammonia 4ppm last Sunday on 12/13/15 , but 8 days later on 12/21/15 I'm down to .50ppm today!

I'll wait 24 hours once it gets to 0, and this time only dose to 1-2ppm. I got alittle lazy, and added 1 drop per gallon on the initial start up, and ended up at 4ppm to start.

Water temp is 85 degrees, and cloudy, lol !


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

4 ppm is not too high. I initially dosed at 4 ppm then continued dosing at 3 ppm. Your goal is to create a bacteria colony capable of supporting your intended stock of fish. Assuming you are fully stocking your tank, you don't want to dose too light and have the potential for ammonia spikes when you load up your tank.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh ok perfect
You just reminded me I have to make my stocking list still been so busy with the holidays and still working on the canopy worked on it all weekend. I just mounted the canopy tonight have to trim it out tomorrow night and finish the exterior painting this week and it will be done


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Today is the 9th day, Ammonia at 0 ppm !

I'll add again on Christmas eve, water is really cloudy , can't wait !


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

In the library section, I don't understand the next part. Now that I'm at 0 ppm Ammonia, I wait 24 hours. But then it says to add the same amount of Ammonia every 2-3 days?

So what their saying is, I waited 10 days till ammonia is 0 ppm

I wait 24 hours, add dosage back to 3ppm. Wait 2-3 days, even if ammonia isn't at 0 , then redose ammonia ?

Here's the quote:

Now that ammonia reads zero after 24 hours, you will need the note that you made regarding your initial ammonia dose. However many drops/teaspoons you added initially, add that many again now. You will add this same dose every 2-3 days. Go for consistency, but it is ok if you forget or get busy and skip a day. It will not derail the processes that are happening. In addition, you do not have to add the dose at exactly the same time each day, but best to be somewhat consistent when adding and testing. Try to set aside a time each day for this.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes....
When your ammonia level reaches zero you have enough beneficial bacteria to consume 4 ppm of ammonia. It took 8 days for the bacteria colony to grow large enough to be able to consume that amount. When you get your first zero ammonia reading....wait 24 hours and then add the same ammonia dose as you started with. It will only take 24 hours for the bacteria to fully consume the 4 ppm of ammonia. This portion of the cycle is complete.

Now you are adding ammonia every other day so the bacteria consumes and converts the ammonia to nitrite. This will take awhile for this bacteria colony ( different from the ammonia eating bacteria ) to also grow large enough to consume all of the nitrite and convert it to nitrate. Once you reach a zero nitrite reading...you now want to focus on lowering the nitrate level as it will be high. This is done with water changes, smaller but frequent to get the nitrate level between 10-20 ppm.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok so what your saying is, I just dosed again to 4ppm. Within 24 hours it will read 0 on Ammonia, and now I'll start to have Nitrite readings

So I'm assuming if the process takes 4 weeks, the nitrite process take up 3 weeks of it?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, your ammonia level should drop to zero in 24 hours. Don't bother checking until the complete 24 hours have passed. Once you confirm the zero ammonia level, check nitrite. It will be high as your converted ammonia continues to create more nitrite. I started performing small partial water changes during this nitrite phase of the cycle to help keep the nitrite levels, as well as the nitrate levels from climbing too high. If you decide on performing the small partial water changes, 20-30%, it should help speed up the next phase of the cycle when you get to it by limiting how high the nitrate can climb.

The Nitrite phase of the cycle, the part you are now going through, can take longer that the ammonia phase. But if you have placed any established media in the tank, this phase will not take long at all. You know when you have completed the nitrite phase when you get a zero reading on the nitrite, just like the ammonia.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thank you, I appreciate it

So I want to keep feeding the bacteria every 2-3 days with ammonia bring it to 3-4ppm during the nitrite phase, and do 20-30% water changes during this time

When both read 0 Ammonia and Nitrite, do a 50% water change, to get the Nitrates down below 40ppm, and keep feeding the bacteria ammonia until the fish arrive

I didn't have anything to seed the tank, so I'm just dosing ammonia


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

All sounds good...except maybe the 50% water change to lower the nitrates. Your bacteria colony will be very young and fragile for a little while, so limiting the water change to 30% and performing more of them will be better.

Just stick to the plan....don't alter your process until nitrite is zero....no exceptions. You will get there just stay patient and stay the course.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Also...do not even bother checking the nitrate until you have completed the nitrite phase. The nitrate levels are not accurate until there is NO nitrite present in the tank, so you will have a false nitrate reading.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks

So the plan should look like this:

Add ammonia today, wait two to three days test for nitrite do a 30% water change and ammonia

Wait two to three days test for nitrite and add ammonia after 30% water change do this over the course of the next 2 to 3 weeks when I have a zero reading on nitrite and ammonia then test for nitrate and do several partial water changes to get them on the 20 ppm


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Add ammonia today and check nitrites.

Tomorrow test for ammonia to confirm a zero level...if so, you don't need to test for ammonia again throughout the cycle.
Also test for nitrite. If high, do a 30% water change. This is the day you don't add any ammonia.

The following day...test for nitrite. Add your dose of ammonia.
The next day...test for nitrite...if high do another 30% water change...again this is a day that you don't add ammonia.
Continue this pattern until you achieve a zero nitrite reading.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok I had a 0 ammonia reading for 2 days, I added ammonia back upto 3-4ppm last night

Tonight, I should have a 0 ammonia reading and higher Nitrites, so I know the ammonia is being converted to Nitrite

But I still have 0.50ppm Ammonia 24 hours later, and 0 Nitrites

So I have to wait till I get a 0 reading on ammonia again before doing anything right?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

You added ammonia last night so....you are not adding anything to the tank tonight. If anything you're doing a 25% water change. Check the ammonia level again a few hours later, you should have dropped the rest of the way by now.

Tomorrow you'll go through the process of testing for nitrite then dosing with ammonia tomorrow night. The next day test for nitrite again and a small partial water change. Next day test and dose....next day test and water change...etc...etc.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday!!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank You merry Christmas to you and your family also!

I'll test for ammonia this morning and do a water change this morning I had to get an adapter to fit my sink for the Python luckily I got it yesterday afternoon in case they were closed today just for this reason

Happy holidays and Merry Christmas thanks for your help


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I did a 25% water change, but still had ammonia reading of 0.50ppm, and no Nitrite reading yet .

That's weird, it's not converting ammonia within 24 hours yet. Today is day 2 of ammonia reading of 0.50ppm and still no Nitrite showing up yet


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Be patient...don't worry. You just have a larger dose of ammonia so it's taking a bit longer. If low or no nitrites no need for water changes yet so no water changes until you're well into the nitrite step. Instead of dosing again tomorrow, skip a day and dose the day after tomorrow making it once every three days. This will give it a little more time to catch up, but you can lower the dose a little the next time also to speed up the process.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

ok thanks. I changed 25% of the water today I thought I had to , but that willn't hurt anything

So I should dose 24 hours later next time I get a 0 ammonia reading then right? So like you said, probably dose again Sunday night maybe to 2ppm instead of 4ppm


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Exactly....you're just extending it from one dose every other day to one dose (2-3 ppm) every three days. Don't lower your dose too much, you want the bacteria colony large enough to support your intended full stock of Mbuna....or H&P's....or Tangs....or goldfish :fish: ....


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Haha, yup, I still keep going back and forth , I still keep thinking if I do P&H's
It will probably stay Mbuna , lol


----------



## stevaroo01 (Dec 24, 2015)

Very interesting thread. I'm brand new to the forum and in the research phase of planning to setup an African Cichlid tank, so the information in this thread is very helpful. Thank you to everyone who is contributing! I will continue to follow along and learn.

Merry Christmas everyone!

Stephen


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Merry Christmas and welcome!

These guys are great! I'm also new to Cichlids, they have been a great help


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Canopy is just about done, I have to add some small trim in the middle of each door yet. It's 12" high, and splits in half to open. I also used a double SS piano hinge on each side, so just the front panel opens, or both the front panel and half the top opens


----------



## phinny (Dec 26, 2015)

fltekdiver said:


> Roger That said:
> 
> 
> > Well....that 10'x10'x8' bedroom would make a fantastic aquarium  You could fit A LOT of Mbuna in there...AND...you can scuba dive while doing maintenance. Two hobbies in one, and you can use the 150 gallon as a sump along with the two FX6's for filtration. Run it by your wife and let us know
> ...


that is pretty cool... where do people come up with these ideas!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice work, how u been....my 55gl setup is complete,, lake tang..im going to post it up soon also completed the stand canopy build


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey bro, Happy New Year! Thanks for asking, kinda stuck on what to do with stocking it

I know you just started up a all male H&P

If you could give me some advice I'd appreciate it

Here's the Thread :

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=374914

LMK when you post your pics, I'd love to see the tank


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

fltekdiver said:


> Hey bro, Happy New Year! Thanks for asking, kinda stuck on what to do with stocking it
> 
> I know you just started up a all male H&P
> 
> ...


Well I been dealing with haps and peacocks for awhile..I love it,,, to keep aggression down, its like saltwater don't put in the same type or color pattern fish if possible... :fish: u know what I mean...


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Some pics of the tank , it's coming along ! Do you think it's aquascaped for H&P's or more towards a Mbuna tank? My wife is now saying I have it over stocked for a H&P tank, and it looks better suited for a Mbuna tank?

Full tank shot:



Right side:



Left Side :


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No, for mbuna you would have it solid full of rock, even up to the surface.


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Ok thanks, That's what I thought. She loves the aquascaping, and helped me with it today, but she was worried the fish having enough space to swim still

I have to look at my list for P&H now, and add the 6 Yellow labs to it, and start getting a list together. I think in the next few days to week, I should see a Nitrate reading


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

5 Yellow Labs and 5 Rusties added today! 1m to 4f of each!

This will be it for the next 3 weeks, so I can let the Bio catch up

Here they are swimming along the tank enjoying their new home!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Nice nice, thats cool bro......its all good..


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Looking good, nice setup!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

Here's a pic with the new clay pot in the middle, the water is so clear, you can't even see the water, lol


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

What happened to the bamboo plant you had hiding the filter on the left? It looks good....blending well!


----------



## fltekdiver (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm having a hard time with flow with those plants so close to the intakes, I'm worried the intakes may be blocked

I placed one power head on the left side, blowing towards the right intake creating a circular flow. I removed everything along the back wall up, so I can get flow along the wall

I'm been trying to figure out if I want that plant back in, It would look better, but I'm worried the fish poo may get caught up in the plants, and not the intake


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

It may temporarily, but if you have good enough flow it will move along. The water flows through those fake plants pretty well regardless.i have mine hugged up pretty close to the rocks to direct the flow more around behind the plant and into the intake. There's more space between the plant and glass than plant and rock wall.

Put the plant in front of the rock in the corner....left mid to front.


----------

